# Securing knuckle couplers



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

HO set - currently using DC with hopes of converting to DCC later

I've laid my track, worked on the terrain and ran the train successfully using the starter kit that I bought. I have some fairly steep slopes since I used Woodland scenics 4% incline but had no problems with cars becoming disconnected until now.

I am trying to model mid to late 1800's so have purchased a couple of cars that are about 5 to 5 1/2" ( about 36 to 40' in HO scale). These cars seem to want to uncouple from each other and I suspect the car length and steep incline are the reason, the couples seem to be running up on each other and then come unhooked.

Is there some easy way to secure the knuckle couplers so I can run shorter cars without them coming unhitched? Is there some other type of coupler I could change to that would be more secure?

Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Flash53,
The real answer to your problems is not the couplers but your track.
It's the transition from flat to up slope or down slope.
If you relax and stretch out the transition you will not have the problems.
And never start or stop the grade on the joint of tracks.


----------

